# Outdoor Cat Pens!



## Shmitty!

Is there somewhere these can be bought at not too bad a price? There must be? I really think one of my cats would enjoy sitting out in the sun from time to time and it would enable me to open my homes doors and windows safely while the cats are in the pen!!!


----------



## spid

try ebay or Grange Pet Centre


----------



## Shmitty!

Gosh they are pricier than I'd like. My cats aren't pedigree or anything, but obviously the pens need to be secure. 
Hm thank you though, if anyone knows any cheaper options I'd be grateful.:001_huh:


----------



## spid

these were the cheapest I could find, if you find any cheaper please let me know as I'm on the lookout at the moment.


----------



## Scoob

To be honest its most probably a lot cheaper to buy some wood and wire and make it yourself...then you can make it to your own dimensions and have it exactly as you like. Thats what we're planning on doing once the weather gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Shmitty!

Gosh I can't beleive the prices though, some of them are just a few pieces of chicken wire. 

I'm gonna have to save up for one big time. 

Or build one for myself, that attaches to my house maybe.


----------



## trigger

The ideal is to have a door of the house leading directly into the enclosure - then if you have a cat flap in the door the cats can come and go safely as they please

there are tips on what is required to build a safe enclosure on the FAB website


----------



## shortbackandsides

Hi we build catteries,we have made a couple for members on herenot cheap im afraid,but good quality,and will last a lifetime! your cheapest alterative would be to build a wooden frame,and use weld mesh(not chicken wire)the only downside to this is that wood will need regular treatment(animal friendly) and will eventually rot


----------



## joote

oooh what a wonderful website!!1 when we get a place with a garden i'll be getting one! I cant wait!


----------



## raggs

Its far cheaper to build one yourself if you can the one i made didn't cost a lot at all. mine is a garden shed with a run attached so apart from the cost of the shed everything else was very cheap. good luck.....CHRIS.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Raggs that is fabulous!! Can u make one for my hubby?

He would like a fridge with some beer in it,,,and a rusty old car or bike to fit in it to occupy him


----------



## joote

raggs said:


> Its far cheaper to build one yourself if you can the one i made didn't cost a lot at all. mine is a garden shed with a run attached so apart from the cost of the shed everything else was very cheap. good luck.....CHRIS.


that is very impressive!


----------



## raggs

Lily's Mum said:


> Raggs that is fabulous!! Can u make one for my hubby?
> 
> He would like a fridge with some beer in it,,,and a rusty old car or bike to fit in it to occupy him


hahahaha, not a problem Lily, and this months offer is a case of Carling free. lol.


----------



## little_miss_kitty

raggs said:


> Its far cheaper to build one yourself if you can the one i made didn't cost a lot at all. mine is a garden shed with a run attached so apart from the cost of the shed everything else was very cheap. good luck.....CHRIS.


I think this is fab and I hope you don't mind but my husband has said he will build me one in a few months (for the cats not me ) when the weather is a bit better so I've shown him yours as one to copy...couldn't find any other examples of what I and the cats wanted


----------



## trigger

I think your homemade effort is just great

my outdoor enclosure has been up for 8 years now, and I have had to replace the odd bit of wood, but that has not been a problem - all the other components could be replaced as and when too

easier, IMO, than trying to apply more preservative to so many pieces of wood


----------



## Shmitty!

I love that self build one, it's amazing.

Do you leave your cats in them un supervised!


----------



## *Princess*

agree! now thats a cat pen!


----------



## Shmitty!

That's cool, I was wondering if they ought to have grass or not in the floor of their pen!! 
I do love that cat enclosure!! I want one before spring!!


----------



## Guest

raggs said:


> Its far cheaper to build one yourself if you can the one i made didn't cost a lot at all. mine is a garden shed with a run attached so apart from the cost of the shed everything else was very cheap. good luck.....CHRIS.


That is brilliant.......very impressive.


----------



## raggs

Shmitty! said:


> I love that self build one, it's amazing.
> 
> Do you leave your cats in them un supervised!


Our garden is totally enclosed and if the cats are out in there pen then the patio doors are open , i wouldnt dream of leaving them outside unsupervised


----------



## RowanWolf

That cat pen is amazing!
I wish I could build one when I get my cats.


----------



## raggs

RowanWolf said:


> That cat pen is amazing!
> I wish I could build one when I get my cats.


im sure you could build one Rowan, it really was very easy.


----------



## RowanWolf

raggs said:


> im sure you could build one Rowan, it really was very easy.


I doubt it, my muscles complain loudly with anything half the effort now days.


----------



## spid

How much did it cost to make, please?


----------



## raggs

and Charlie just loves climbing the post i put in there , lol he's like a squirrel at times


----------



## raggs

spid said:


> How much did it cost to make, please?


FOR all the materials used + the shed , im guessing at about £160 perhaps a little more, but certainly under the £200, and its worth every penny, this year as soon as the weather breaks im going to extend it and make it wider


----------



## raggs

RowanWolf said:


> I doubt it, my muscles complain loudly with anything half the effort now days.


Well i would come build it for you without any problems but Cardiff to Norfolk is a little too far im sorry.


----------



## IndysMamma

here is the one I am building, costing us around £150-£200 including a new concrete floor


----------



## trigger

If you leave a couple of gaps in the paving you can do away with litter trays in the enclosure

my two prefer to go out even when it's raining rather than use the indoor tray I still keep in the kitchen

I fill the gaps with John Innes 3 and simply spread it on the garden when it's been used for a month or so (though I remove lumps daily)


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

IndysMamma said:


> here is the one I am building, costing us around £150-£200 including a new concrete floor


Nice cat enclosure...though i must say im a bit worried about the plants....im sure the cats will have them up within the hour and even leave a little suprise in there for you too ....unless its cat grass but im sure that wont stop them doing what they have in mind


----------



## IndysMamma

the plants there are generic ones supplied with the 3D software but in real life will be catnip, cat grass, rosemary, thyme and anything else I can find, they are there for the cats to chew on/dig at etc etc and the soil is their litter tray... so will be scooping regular, everything in there will be purely for the cats


----------



## Shmitty!

WOW!! I just wanna get building now. Where do you buy the Weld Mesh, is it already in panels??


----------



## RowanWolf

Hehe, thank you anyway Raggs 
Perhaps I can bribe a family member into some work...


----------



## Izzie999

Shmitty! said:


> WOW!! I just wanna get building now. Where do you buy the Weld Mesh, is it already in panels??


Hi,

You can buy ready made panels which are really inexpensive, I will dig out the link for a company who made mine, they are really good quality and it does simplify making a run an awful lot!

Izzie


----------



## RowanWolf

I may actually photograph my small garden for some advice as I'd love to offer a secure pen but am unsure about space.
Also, how to secure one so that, perhaps, the cats can get in and out via a controlled flap.
I've been concerned about house cats sneaking out because we have large glass sliding doors at the back of the house that are not that quick to slip in and out of.


----------



## IndysMamma

Rowanwolf, if your garden is quite small it may be more economical to just catproof the whole thing... all it needs is 6ft fencing all round and then an overhang put up at 45* facing inwards, there are companies that both do it or provide the materials

oh also have to cut back climbing plants/trees at the borders of the garden


----------



## Taylorbaby

I have a couple of large fence panels that I really want to do something with as I need a outdoor bit but Dont want to spend the earth 

So I am looking forward to seeing more ideas on here!


----------



## RowanWolf

I have a brick wall around most of my garden, a wooden fence on one part. The only bits to do would be the overhang and sealing the open alleyway down the side of the house I guess.
Is this expensive?


----------



## IndysMamma

if you email Roz at securacat(at)aol.com they do it at a very reasonable rate and she can give you some quotes








is how it looks


----------



## Taylorbaby

I have found a place that gives away free wood!   

My partner is going to get some from work to, I also have 2 huge fence panels that I neverused only £25 for both of them.

SO all I need now is mesh/wire and I am away!

then I can make a little house inside of it! 

am well excited to make my own!

What should I put in side it to keep them entertained?? :ihih:


----------



## IndysMamma

where are you getting the free wood??? gimme lol

in my pen for the boys they are having 6 shelves at varying heights, a climbing tree made from branches (bark still on) and decking planks for platforms, a box that opens to contain a sand/earth tray and a suspended bridge. I am also looking at space when it is built for a small pond/fountain for them to drink from and for my norwegian forest cat to paddle in when I get her later this year.


----------



## raggs

IndysMamma said:


> where are you getting the free wood??? gimme lol
> 
> in my pen for the boys they are having 6 shelves at varying heights, a climbing tree made from branches (bark still on) and decking planks for platforms, a box that opens to contain a sand/earth tray and a suspended bridge. I am also looking at space when it is built for a small pond/fountain for them to drink from and for my norwegian forest cat to paddle in when I get her later this year.


be carefull what type of tree you use for the cats to climb on more so if the bark is still on there, come can be dangerouse to cats apple wood is the best if you can get it, i used an old apple tree i was lucky enough to get then stripped the bark and wrapped the trunk in sisal so they can climb it and they just love it, they are like squirrels


----------



## silverhorse

This is a run I built on the side of my shed using decking for the floor which is warm for the cat to lie on. She loves watching the birds and the squirrels.


----------



## spid

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can buy ready made panels which are really inexpensive, I will dig out the link for a company who made mine, they are really good quality and it does simplify making a run an awful lot!
> 
> Izzie


Any luck finding that link?


----------



## lindsk

wow - i have just seen that amazing run - it puts ours to shame (it is longer than it looks in the pic)


----------



## sophie 1

hi did youactually build that outside pen yourself its bril just what i could do with they are so expensive to buy


----------



## IndysMamma

my 15ft pen I am buildng is costing a total £200 and thet is including pouring a new concrete base...

the materials are fairly cheap and they are simple to build


----------



## Wendyh

My husband make cat pens and cat runs to any size and specification that you require, they are good strong quality and very reasonably priced, as we run a boarding cattery and have our own breeding cats we understand the importance of getting the right accommadation for our beloved cats, you can email me for any enquiries. or call Andy 07899 872347

Wendyh:001_smile:


----------



## tina clarke

Shmitty! said:


> Is there somewhere these can be bought at not too bad a price? There must be? I really think one of my cats would enjoy sitting out in the sun from time to time and it would enable me to open my homes doors and windows safely while the cats are in the pen!!!


ebay is good for cat run/houses


----------



## tina clarke

IndysMamma said:


> my 15ft pen I am buildng is costing a total £200 and thet is including pouring a new concrete base...
> 
> the materials are fairly cheap and they are simple to build


you must show me some pics


----------



## Shmitty!

Mine is nearly done, it's not exactly stylish or impressive atm but they will be abkle to sunbathe and breath the fresh air, until I can afford the real deal!


----------



## Taylorbaby

IndysMamma said:


> where are you getting the free wood??? gimme lol
> 
> in my pen for the boys they are having 6 shelves at varying heights, a climbing tree made from branches (bark still on) and decking planks for platforms, a box that opens to contain a sand/earth tray and a suspended bridge. I am also looking at space when it is built for a small pond/fountain for them to drink from and for my norwegian forest cat to paddle in when I get her later this year.


Its from:
http://www.eastex.org.uk/essex/results_specific.asp?Transaction=a&Material=wt

Basically you sign up & building sites that no longer need wood you can go and pick it up for free! :devil: it isnt just essex so type in where ever you live!

I got refunded for my fence panels as they made a mix up :devil: so so far all I have paid for is wire mesh £20!

So I nearly have a 'run' just need to build a house or buy a rabbit hutch or something to put on the end! :ihih:


----------



## lindsk

we got our rabbit hutch (now cat hutch) and run from pets at home. total cost was around £200 for the lot. the hutch is 2 story with an enclosed part for their litter tray. i can't wait for the summer - they loved the warm snap we had last week -we couldnt get them back inside, they just wanted to be in the sun.

we are now thinking of cat proofing the garden - it isnt big so we were looking at Secur-a-cat. just need to save some pennies now


----------



## Coccinellidae

Do you put your cats in the outdoor pans at winter too? isn't it too cold?:blushing:


----------



## IndysMamma

it depends, some cats love the snow and the cold... after all they have furry coats  as long as they have access to somewhere warm and dry then access to a pen year round is great.

A friend with Norwegian Forest Cats cannot get her cats inside in winter unless it's raining


----------



## catlover

lindsk said:


> View attachment 17922
> 
> 
> we got our rabbit hutch (now cat hutch) and run from pets at home. total cost was around £200 for the lot. the hutch is 2 story with an enclosed part for their litter tray. i can't wait for the summer - they loved the warm snap we had last week -we couldnt get them back inside, they just wanted to be in the sun.
> 
> we are now thinking of cat proofing the garden - it isnt big so we were looking at Secur-a-cat. just need to save some pennies now


that's an interesting one, that is the type of run that would fit in my 'garden' my cat likes to be up high though, dont think she would like being at ground level so much


----------



## DawnandGeoff

raggs said:


> Its far cheaper to build one yourself if you can the one i made didn't cost a lot at all. mine is a garden shed with a run attached so apart from the cost of the shed everything else was very cheap. good luck.....CHRIS.


We are making one like this, got wood and chicken wire, only cost 50


----------



## sophie 1

hii am thinking of one. wow yours is fab. my hubby notvery good at building things drew a blank when i asked him


----------



## raggs

When i built this run i found it was far easier to make all the panels first. then when i assembled it each panel was bolted to the next one with coach bolts, that way if one panel ever gets damaged in any way then replacing it is so very easy. we are planning on making it a lot bigger for them this year so they will have even more room to climb and play during the summer. best wishes...........CHRIS.


----------



## sskmick

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi we build catteries,we have made a couple for members on herenot cheap im afraid,but good quality,and will last a lifetime! your cheapest alterative would be to build a wooden frame,and use weld mesh(not chicken wire)the only downside to this is that wood will need regular treatment(animal friendly) and will eventually rot


This is a pen your husband made for us. As you can see Bellini our newest arrival loves it, not to mention Sooty and Sweep.

To be fair I think the price is fair and reasonable. The expense would have been to get it here, fortunately my hubby's company came to the rescue.

The pen is my insurance against RTA, and injury at the hands of people who get kicks out of hurting animals, plus all the other danagers, wildlife, stealing etc..

The pen is complete with an outdoor cat tree, insultated kennel, which they never use apart from having another ledge to play on, and the ledges and shelving to climb and jump on. Plus we have added solar lighting too. The flood light I thought was a bit to strong.

All I do is open my kitchen window and they have the choice in or out, through wind, rain, sun, sleet, or snow.

Purrrfect highly recommended.


----------



## Shmitty!

GORGEOUS PICTURE!!! What kinda cat is that?

My cat pen is furnished now and although mine is made of scrap wood etc, (because I'm poor) I will photograph them enjoying it tomorrow. In the sun I hope.


----------



## grangepetcentre

Hello everybody,
We have noticed that a few members are mentioning Grange Pet Centre. We are manufacturers of catteries and cat run and beleive that our products offer excellent value for money. If you can't see what you are looking for, contact us as we may be able to manufacture to your design. In addition, we have many models on display at our retail premises at Botley, Southampton, Hampshire. 
Grange Pet Centre


----------



## Wendyh

Hi All
My husband makes outdoor cat pens at a really great price, he can make to your own reqirements, you can view a few of the cat pens he has built on my website index on the cat pen pages.
or call Andy 07899 872 347 he will gladly help with your requirments.

As we have a boarding cattery he knows all the requiments.

give him a call.

Wendy


----------



## tina clarke

Shmitty! said:


> Gosh they are pricier than I'd like. My cats aren't pedigree or anything, but obviously the pens need to be secure.
> Hm thank you though, if anyone knows any cheaper options I'd be grateful.:001_huh:


maybe you should make an outdoor run,you need wooden posts and good wire,will post some pics as hubbys building one in his holiday next month


----------



## Shmitty!

Awwww thanx but I posted a new thread some time after this original one and I have an active cat porch over my patio doors now, made for free out of other peoples scrap. I just furnished it with 3 shelves and two logs and a plank of decking. They love it!! And in this weather i love the breeze at last!!

the more I see people on herer missing cats and car accidents and hiddeous people doing nasty things, the gladder i am of having it and keeping my babies in! 










This is it before I furnished it, it's great I just open the door safely and they can go in and out at leisure, for a sunbathe, they especially like it if I put a dish of water and a dish of biscuits out therer and we are in the actual garden! They also love it when it gets a bit dark!!


----------



## sskmick

My Outdoor Cat Pen was made by Shortbackandsides o/h. All I do is open my kitchen window. He also made the ledges and shelving. My three love it.


----------



## Taylorbaby

mines nearly finished now too, we ended up buying a HUGE 3 story house with run & im building a run to attach to it which is 6ft long & 5.5ft high!

It is Massive! Should be done this weekend! ........well maybe next!


----------



## Shmitty!

Cool sskmick, that looks spacious enough that you can close them out therer when you need to too. 

They look lovely cats btw!


----------



## purrlover

hi my oh will be making my run , base will be down next weekend ... im excited! we have been looking around for cheaper wood and mesh prices , cant seem to get it as cheap as some of you have been quoted :nonod:cheapest at the moment for the whole thing is about £300 , but it is quite big (i think) cant remember dimensions hubby got it all wrote down , i will post pics when its done, 

everyones runs look great by the way :thumbup1:
julie x


----------



## tina clarke

Taylorbaby said:


> mines nearly finished now too, we ended up buying a HUGE 3 story house with run & im building a run to attach to it which is 6ft long & 5.5ft high!
> 
> It is Massive! Should be done this weekend! ........well maybe next!


make sure you show us some pics when its done


----------



## tina clarke

sskmick said:


> My Outdoor Cat Pen was made by Shortbackandsides o/h. All I do is open my kitchen window. He also made the ledges and shelving. My three love it.


do they have a web site?are they expensive?


----------



## sskmick

tina clarke said:


> do they have a web site?are they expensive?


They are a lot cheaper than Penthouse Products, their domain pen is only 6' mine is 8' and cheaper than their 6' mine included accessories. I told Adrian what I wanted and he made it for me. I really can't fault the guy his work is very good.

Penthouse Products will make one to your specifications but that adds to the cost, plus accessories are extra.

I find its easy no running out to a detached cat pen. My cats have the option of being in or out, I could close the kitchen window but I tend to leave it open for them.

Why don't you pm her for details, I have had mine a year now so prices will have change. :smile5:

ProductsHome Page


----------

